# Theater Saga and More



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

More Pictures.


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

More Pictures 2.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do realize that wall you opened up is a Load bearing structure. Don't you?


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Also including a list of products with prices.


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> You do realize that wall you opened up is a Load bearing structure. Don't you?


Yes. Like I said it's been fine for the past 2 years so far. I will reinforce it properly when I open it all up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Teddy1 said:


> Yes. Like I said it's been fine for the past 2 years so far. I will reinforce it properly when I open it all up.


You may think that it has been fine in the past two years. But looking at your photos, it clearly shows that it is not.

You can see from the drywall showing the joists pushing down on it, due to you removed the Load bearing area, that the upper floor is pushing downwards in that room.


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> You may think that it has been fine in the past two years. But looking at your photos, it clearly shows that it is not.
> 
> You can see from the drywall showing the joists pushing down on it, due to you removed the Load bearing area, that the upper floor is pushing downwards in that room.


No, actually it is perfectly straight. If you don't have anything to offer in regards to what I asked here I would appreciate it if you would keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Teddy1 said:


> No, actually it is perfectly straight. If you don't have anything to offer in regards to what I asked here I would appreciate it if you would keep your comments to yourself.


No it is not straight. Look at the last picture you posted. You can clearly see downward stress being placed in the joists going from the outside wall, to that Load Bearing wall, that you removed a section out of.


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> No it is not straight. Look at the last picture you posted. You can clearly see downward stress being placed in the joists going from the outside wall, to that Load Bearing wall, that you removed a section out of.


I just checked it with a 4' level as I have been periodically. It's perfectly straight and level. It is not sagging at all. Maybe you need to go see your optometrist?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Teddy1 said:


> Yes. Like I said it's been fine for the past 2 years so far. I will reinforce it properly when I open it all up.


I have structural concerns also. I think you should be taking care of the bones of your house first and foremost before even thinking about putting the icing on the cake. 

Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why did you delete the pictures. Now I guess we can close this thread. Since you do not like the comments.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> I have structural concerns also. I think you should be taking care of the bones of your house first and foremost before even thinking about putting the icing on the cake.
> 
> Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear.


No more pictures. I guess the OP realized where this was going. They may have meant good in what they did. But did not realize what danger they placed on the structure.


----------



## Teddy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> I have structural concerns also. I think you should be taking care of the bones of your house first and foremost before even thinking about putting the icing on the cake.
> 
> Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear.


No, that is not what I needed or wanted to hear. I am regretting that I bothered to take the time to post on this forum. I didn't post here to get some old trolls telling me that my top plate is sagging when I know that it is not. 

I already acknowledged in my first post that I knew I took out a portion of the bearing wall and was going to build it up properly later. I didn't post here to get a lecture on structure, nor do I need one. I wanted help with some of the setup of my theater and networking. 

I have taken everything down and I won't be posting on this forum again.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Teddy1 said:


> I just checked it with a 4' level as I have been periodically. It's perfectly straight and level. It is not sagging at all. Maybe you need to go see your optometrist?


My eyesight is good. My mother's father was one of the largest contractors in Illinois.

You could tell from the last picture, that there is sag in the middle of the room, and that the joists are pushing down on the drywall.

Drywall tells a lot. Especially when the lighting is just right, when a picture is taken. Even without seeing the joists where they were pushing down against the drywall. Just looking at the floor plan and the fact that you removed a wall on the Center Line, where the two sets of joists going across the house rests.

You have caused a lot of structural issues. Suggest you reinforce on both sides of that opening, and putting the joists back in were they where when the house was built.

The key is if you wanted to showcase this. You would not have shown the floor plans and unfinished wall, along with lighting that shows where the stress of the floor joists are pushing downwards.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Teddy1 said:


> No, that is not what I needed or wanted to hear. I am regretting that I bothered to take the time to post on this forum. I didn't post here to get some old trolls telling me that my top plate is sagging when I know that it is not.
> 
> I already acknowledged in my first post that I knew I took out a portion of the bearing wall and was going to build it up properly later. I didn't post here to get a lecture on structure, nor do I need one. I wanted help with some of the setup of my theater and networking.
> 
> I have taken everything down and I won't be posting on this forum again.


There is no later when you remove a reinforcing Load bearing structure. If there was. There would be no need to consult with engineers, when changing original construction.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Teddy1 said:


> No, that is not what I needed or wanted to hear. I am regretting that I bothered to take the time to post on this forum. I didn't post here to get some old trolls telling me that my top plate is sagging when I know that it is not.
> 
> I already acknowledged in my first post that I knew I took out a portion of the bearing wall and was going to build it up properly later. I didn't post here to get a lecture on structure, nor do I need one. I wanted help with some of the setup of my theater and networking.
> 
> I have taken everything down and I won't be posting on this forum again.


Sorry you feel that way and we hope you return but since this topic has nowhere positive to go from here the thread is closed.


----------

